# Help save Rocky Creek atv!!!!



## Swamp Star (Feb 20, 2010)

Rocky creek atv is on the verge of closing. They need 2000 people to attend the ride September 3rd, 4th, and 5th to keep from closing the park. The trails will be open from Friday through sunday and you can ride all night, the gate will never close. Cost is $40 for all three days or $25 per day. This park has been around forever and we would all hate to see it close.

http://rockycreekatv.com/ 


Please help us save a awsome park and help out some REALLY good people.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

$25 a day!?!?!? no wonder..... Well, Hope ya'll make it to 2000!


----------



## xzoutlaw (Mar 1, 2010)

Rocky Creek ATV Trail - Sept. 3rd, 4th & 5th, 2010 

* Mud Bog 
* Oval Track Race 
* Drag Race 
* Lawn Mower Race 

Ride from 9am Friday until Sunday 4pm! All weekend! 

We need 2000 people to attend this event to* help save our park*. Please pass the word to any and all riders you know. Cost will be $40 Fri-Sun/$25 per day per person. 

Come trail ride with us. 

Check out dates and events at: 
ROCKY CREEK ATV TRAIL 

Rocky Creek ATV Trail 
4637 US Hwy 341 
Culloden, Ga. 31016


----------

